# I FINALLY moved into my new house



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone! I've missed all of you and have barely been able to check my mail, let alone come to SM. We moved into our new house 2 weeks ago and since then I have been busy with unpacking, decorating, and keeping all of the contractors in line to finish the small details. We still have a few things to do outside - the outdoor kitchen and waterfall feature on the pool. The inside looks pretty good but we are working on hanging pictures, window treatments, etc. Here are some exterior photos. I'll post interior pics soon. Its been a long road since Katrina, but it feels so great to be in our own home again......
Front of house
[attachment=37149SC00335.jpg]
Back of house including John's putting green
[attachment=37150SC00340.jpg]
[attachment=37152SC00343.jpg]
[attachment=37153SC00344.jpg]
[attachment=37155SC00351.jpg]
Pool
[attachment=37154SC00346.jpg]


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

What a beautiful house!!! Congratulations, I know it has been a long time coming. Can't wait to see pics of the inside!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

What a beautiful home... it reminded me of last years HGTV dream home. 

Leslie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sooooo beautiful. 

I see you've got my lounge chair ready for me!! Ha ha! 
[attachment=37156ost_276...10342319.jpg]

You've been through so much and waited such a long time for this! I'm so glad that you are finally able to settle down in your own home again.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful! It looks like a slice of Heaven! Congratulations and the best of all wishes in your new home!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:w00t: Susan, that house is beautiful! Congrats on your lovely house. It looks very "homey" :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just beautiful ! Congratulations on your move-in.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

It's beautiful!! I'm right there with you about the hurricanes staying away from MS, but can we add tornadoes to the list too?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG that house is beautiful!!!!! Best wishes!!!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Susan I am so happy for you. Your new house is so beautiful. You so deserve it! :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. congrats Susan!! Its been so long... i'm glad you finally can move on from that terrible event in your life.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Oh Susan, I am sooooooo happy for you!!!
It is gorgeous, perfect spectacular :biggrin: 
After all you and your family have been through it's so nice to see this post :grouphug: 
I wish you and yours many years of happiness and tons of good luck..
Congrats!! :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i loveeeeeeeeeeeee your home. i'm so jealous!!! Espically the putting green WOW!!! 
I love golf~ and that would be so awesome if I had that in my backyard but we are on top of a hill


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a beautiful home! I'm so very happy for you. May you have many, many joyful years in your new home.

I can't wait to see pictures of the interior.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Your house is amazing! I'm so happy for you and your family! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan I'm so happy for you. :grouphug: You have waited soooooo long, I was thinking about you yesterday, I hadn't seen a post from you and figured you were moving. Your house is beautiful, I can't wait to see the interior.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, your new home is beautiful :aktion033: congratulations on your move, you have waited so long, you both deserve such happiness.
I can't wait to see pictures of the inside


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a beautiful house Susan!!!!




Joy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow!!!! What a beautiful home! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally......you have moved in!!!!! I am more than thrilled for you. This has been a long time in coming!!!! I kept thinking how you were doing but knew you were so busy. The end results are just FABULOUS!!!!! Your new home looks so inviting and so beautifully southern!!!!! This is your time Susan........Enjoy the pool this summer and have lots of cook outs in your new ourdoor grill!!!!! Oh......how are the babies doing?? 

Can't wait to see the interior~~~~~~


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG!! it's BREATHTAKING! I LOVE THE NEW HOUSE! The color scheme is just so fresh, it's really great! And the backyard, wow! That's amazing!! I just love love it and so happy for you! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a beautiful place to call "HOME" - beautiful details - I LOVE IT !!!

Is the pool on the balcony in the back ?

It looks perfect for you - go enjoy girl !!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

> What a beautiful home... it reminded me of last years HGTV dream home.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


That's what I was going to say! It is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow! What a fabulous home! 

I hope you've taken time out from unpacking to enjoy a cocktail on that porch. If you can't relax among all that beauty, you can't relax.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wonderful!! moving in and decorating is so much fun but exhausting!!
Beautiful house!! i can't wait to see interior photos.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!!! The house is beautiful!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan I know you are thrilled to finally be home again. Congrats! Your new home is beautiful.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Your home is beautiful!

Josie says: Dude!!! I just knew there was someone out there who understands my needs! I'm packin' my bags and I'm headed your way! (Ummm...what way exactly would that be? Do I take a right or a left at the end of my sidewalk?)


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: HOW SPECTACULAR!! You did a terriffic job!! It is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! WOWOWOEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats :smilie_daumenpos: you deserve it :grouphug: thanks for sharing the pictures with us


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE everything about that house , your architect did a wonderful job :aktion033: After all you went through , this house must seem like a world away . Is this the house that had a hurricane proof concrete construct ? Sarah


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! It has been a long road for you, but I am so glad you are finally settled in! Your new home is simply stunning!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats, Susan! I bet it feels good to finally be home! It's spectacular! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is one beautiful house, Susan. Congratulations. I wish many happy years for you and your family in it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What great news this is!!! Susan, I couldn't be happier for you.

You have been through so much. You are amazing, my friend.

Your new home looks like 'heaven on earth'. 

I sure hope you have room for me, and ummmmm....twenty more dogs ~ LOL

Okay, I'll leave the dogs home. Sher, and I, will meet you poolside. :aktion033: 

Congrats!! I can't wait for more pics. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a beautiful beautiful house. :wub: Now comes the fun part of getting the house all decorated.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations!! Your new home is beautiful! :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: WOW :chili: :chili: :chili: It was worth all the wait , it is beautiful and Hurricanes can't touch it, that is the best part :smilie_daumenpos: can't wait to see the inside. I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: I'm so happy for you!!! The house is absolutely beautiful. Now, I just need to find the girls' bathing suits and we're on the way!! 

I wish you many many happy years in your new home. And, I agree, NO MORE STORMS!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your new home is absolutely gorgeous. I can't wait to see the pics of the inside. Hurricanes stay away.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Susan!! Your new home is just BEAUTIFUL!

I hope you enjoy adding all your finishing touches, and personalising your new home!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

:w00t: Wow ... your new home is GORGEOUS. I can't find an emoticon that expresses my excitment and aww.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Your house is beautiful !!!I love the design


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so excited for u! when is my move in date?! LOL


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Your house is amazing!  Congrats!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Breathtakingly beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! B)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy you're finally in your new house! ...its is absolutely beautiful! Wishing you much happiness in your new home!!!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

What an absolutely beautfiul home...it sounds as if you were displaced by Katrina so you really deserve a nice haven after that!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

It has been a long journey for you, and your family. The house is absolutely AMAZING!!!! I, too, would love to see the inside as well if you are willing to share. I was showing my mother your house this weekend, and tried to pull the prior pics when it was just concrete. Those pics are gone?!? Would you be willing (if you still have them) to post the beginning pics as well. 
I bet the fluffs are enjoying having their own house again....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for all of the lovely comments. I will post interior pics and a before,during, and after set. We have company until Wednesday, so bear with me. 

Yes, this house is constructed of poured in place concrete. Our windows are all hurricane resistant. We have Hardi plank siding. Our interior floors are bambo. Our heat is geothermal. We have an elevator. Toilets are dual flush. We triled to be as "green" as possible. We tried to think ahead to our old age and/or another hurricane.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Susan you home is beautiful. I know you are excited to get to finally move in. We were blessed when Ivan came through at took so many homes around here. I can not even imagine what you have been going through. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Wow what a journey it has been! and what a wonderful result! Congratulations on a beautiful, safe, efficient home. I would never guess that lovely homey place is concrete! Nor would I guess there is an elevator inside. :shocked: Do the furbabies like it? The lake is idealic and the grounds to die for. I know you will be happy there for many years to come. :wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my what a beautiful house , I can only imagine what it looks like on the inside....Simply beautiful, now just sit back and enjoy!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations Susan, I certainly hope we all have a NON hurricane season.

Your home is lovely, I hope it's been well worth the wait.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

After seeing the devastation of the hurricane first hand, I know how far you've come with the building of a new house. 

Congrats on moving into your new house, and I hope there's never any storm like Katrina again!! :chili: 
If I ever come back to visit, I may have to try out that lounge chair too


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Susan, I am so happy for you. You new home is just gorgeous. All it needs is a margarita.

[attachment=37298:marg1.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------

